# snorting problem



## gli18t (Feb 25, 2010)

i started to notice that my pup sometimes makes this snorting sound everyonce in a while. he seems fine he still plays with all his toys,run in yard & plays in parks. im thinking that maybe his esophagus might be a little swollen?? b/c he pull himself on his leash till the point where i have to claim him down b/c he's so excited.. is this something i need to worry about, should i see my vet?? he just started making this sound for about 2days ago..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What are you using for a collar? I would use a harness for a youg pup. Don't use a collar that will restrain him in the neck.
He could be in the begining stage of kennel cough. 
Maybe it is a reverse sneeze(another respiratory bug)? 
Definately get him seen by a vet(don't let them give vax if he has a respiratory problem)


----------



## gli18t (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah I'm thinking it might be from the dog park?? Now that I think about it..


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

My dog SNORES... but not in the way you would expect like you get in bulldogs... he kinda grunts... vet said there's nothing wrong with him... not sure why he does it, think it's because he sleeps on his back!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I dont think a reverse sneeze is a bug. 
Kilo did this as a pup when he snorted something up his nose.
(I thought he was choking to death!)
He still does it. If he sniffs up some pine needles or something.
He also snorts when his mouth is open sometimes.
Maybe video tape it and show it to your vet???
Good luck with your puppy!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I had a foster who came with conjuctivitis and he was doing a reverse sneeze regularly...it was a sinus issue, and cleared up after I had him about a month.


----------



## gli18t (Feb 25, 2010)

i brought the pup to the vet and i told them that he might have a cold(kennel cough) and they told me that he was already shot with the vacation for that already. he checked his lungs/throat and said everything is fine. and it should go away soon. he said its nothing to worry about...


----------

